#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Почему в разных традициях разное количество чакр?

## Николай Жмаев

Почему в разных традициях (на сегодня мне известны буддизм и индуизм) у человека разное количество чакр и они не одинакового цвета? У индуистов их 7, и, к примеру, сердечная чакра зеленая. В тибетском буддизме их 5 (если не ошибаюсь), и сердечная чакра то синяя, то белая... Один грамотный врач тибетской медицины говорил мне о пранаямах, что в разных тибетских традициях даже каналы, по, которым прана ходит, разные.
Я не понимаю, как это может быть. Физически все люди одинаковы. Сердце слева, 2 уха, 2 руки, 2 ноги и т.п. Чакры, каналы и т.д.- часть нашей анатомии, которую традиционная медицина пока не может видеть.

Мы ведь не можем себе представить медицинскую дискуссию о том, где находится сердце и о том, два у нас легких или три. Почему нет согласия в вопросах чакр и каналов? Какая-то традиция ошибается? Или "тонкая анатомия" подвижна: сегодня у меня 7 чакр, завтра 5 ...

Прошу по возможности давать содержательные и в то же время доступные ответы, лучше со ссылками на источники (авторов). Сложные медицинские ответы я не пойму

----------


## Aion

> В каждом развитом символизме должна преобладать одна главная тема, и чем более развита система, тем более ограничено значение его главного составляющего.
> В символизме медитативных процессов ведущим принципом является не некая теоретическая тема, а практика и переживание, выводимые из нее. Поэтому каждая школа медитации и каждая частная тантрическая группа имеют собственную систему, которая поддерживается традицией и переходит от учителя к ученику.
> 
> Лама Анагарика Говинда
> ОСНОВЫ ТИБЕТСКОГО МИСТИЦИЗМА
> СОГЛАСНО ЭЗОТЕРИЧЕСКОМУ УЧЕНИЮ
> ВЕЛИКОЙ МАНТРЫ ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ

----------

Bagira (13.04.2011), Николай Жмаев (13.04.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (15.04.2011), Юй Кан (15.04.2011)

----------


## Николай Жмаев

Спасибо за содержательный ответ.  Я не имел в виду прямо отвечать с цитатами. Если кто-то не знает точное место в тексте, но примерно помнит: кто об этом говорил и где- этого достаточно.
Теперь по сути ответа. Тогда получается, что чакры и праны- это наши медитативные переживания? В материальной реальности их нет (в отличие от сердца, легких, печени)

----------


## Aion

Получается, что материальной реальности вне психической реальности нет. 



> ...В буддийской йоге чакр важность центров зависит от определенного процесса медитации, от ее исходной точки и от цели самой практики, о которой идет речь. Даже элементные качества центров видоизменены и приведены в зависимость от этих процессов, которые обусловлены уровнем сознания практикующего, направления его внутреннего движения и склада его ума. В буддийской системе тантр элементы (махабхуты или стихии) все больше и больше отдаляются от их материальных качеств и их природных двойников.
> Их взаимосвязь рассматривается более важной, чем их органические функции или любое другое объективное содержание, связанное с ними. Пять центров буддийской системы относятся друг к другу подобно пяти элементам, но не в том смысле, что одному и тому же элементу присуще одно и то же свойство. Символизм элементов располагается на многих уровнях: на уровне природы, абстрактных понятий, чувственного восприятия и в равной степени на эмоциональном, психическом, интуитивном, духовном уровне и т.д.
> 
> Там же

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

А я вот расстроен, что никогда не увижу свой мозг. Да и чтобы глаз увидеть, нужно один вытащить, а другим посмотреть на него, отражение в зеркале не считается, это отражение, а не сам глаз. А, если своим глазом можно было в свой глаз посмотреть  :Smilie: 

Тело иллюзорно. Даже, если сместиться на уровень атомов, то уже не ног не рук не разобрать. Также иллюзорны и чакры. Надеюсь, чуть-чуть нигилизма Вам пойдёт на пользу.

----------

Дордже (13.04.2011)

----------


## Оди

> Почему в разных традициях (на сегодня мне известны буддизм и индуизм) у человека разное количество чакр и они не одинакового цвета? У индуистов их 7, и, к примеру, сердечная чакра зеленая. В тибетском буддизме их 5 (если не ошибаюсь), и сердечная чакра то синяя, то белая... Один грамотный врач тибетской медицины говорил мне о пранаямах, что в разных тибетских традициях даже каналы, по, которым прана ходит, разные.
> Я не понимаю, как это может быть. Физически все люди одинаковы. Сердце слева, 2 уха, 2 руки, 2 ноги и т.п. Чакры, каналы и т.д.- часть нашей анатомии, которую традиционная медицина пока не может видеть.
> 
> Мы ведь не можем себе представить медицинскую дискуссию о том, где находится сердце и о том, два у нас легких или три. Почему нет согласия в вопросах чакр и каналов? Какая-то традиция ошибается? Или "тонкая анатомия" подвижна: сегодня у меня 7 чакр, завтра 5 ...
> 
> Прошу по возможности давать содержательные и в то же время доступные ответы, лучше со ссылками на источники (авторов). Сложные медицинские ответы я не пойму


Думается количество чакр зависит от целей практикующего.Можно добиваться отсутствия новых рождений,можно здоровья или сиддх.В зависимости от преследуемого результата меняется подход и количество чакр.Например чтобы генерировать в себе себе тепло в сильный мороз в Тибете используются практики с 4 чакрами.

----------

Вазир (14.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не понимаю, как это может быть. Физически все люди одинаковы. Сердце слева, 2 уха, 2 руки, 2 ноги и т.п. Чакры, каналы и т.д.- часть нашей анатомии, которую традиционная медицина пока не может видеть.
> 
> Мы ведь не можем себе представить медицинскую дискуссию о том, где находится сердце и о том, два у нас легких или три. Почему нет согласия в вопросах чакр и каналов? Какая-то традиция ошибается? Или "тонкая анатомия" подвижна: сегодня у меня 7 чакр, завтра 5 ...


Ваши затруднения появились из-за того, что вы считаете чакры некой  реальностью, подобно сердцу или лёгким.
А чакры - это всего лишь метод описания процессов. Например, вас могло бы ввести в сомнение то, что у индусов чакры, а у даосов - меридианы. И они не совпадают. Это просто попытка внятно описать некие процессы.

К слову сказать, Будда чакрам вообще не учил. Чакры - это более позднее наслоение, возникшее видимо под воздейсвтием индуизма. Будда же говорил о дхаммах.

----------

Chausov Artem (14.04.2011), Raudex (14.04.2011), Буль (14.04.2011), Дордже (13.04.2011), Нея (13.04.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (15.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> К слову сказать, Будда чакрам вообще не учил. Чакры - это более позднее наслоение, возникшее видимо под воздейсвтием индуизма. Будда же говорил о дхаммах.


Мне кажется здесь нельзя сказать: "Под воздействием индуизма". Скажем так были махасиддхи, которые отбросив нормы и догмы общались между собой. Кто-то в качестве ядра выбрал индуизм, кто-то Учение Будды. В итоге был сконструирован усиленный путь. А махасиддхов я не считаю глупыми, время то шло, всё менялось...

Старайтесь не бить по нашему прибежищу. Слабые пошатнуться, дайте им укрепиться.  :Smilie:

----------

Chausov Artem (14.04.2011), Дордже (13.04.2011)

----------


## Майя П

Количество чакр зависит от целей практики, работаем только с теми, которые нужно активировать.... энергии протекающие в этой системе отличаются от даоской.... точнее уровень разный: там "чистота осадка" и "осадок чистоты", а в ваджраяне - тончайший уровень.... По поводу расположения в разных традициях ваджраяны - это тоже оговаривается: опять таки зависит от целей практики....

----------

Нея (13.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Количество чакр зависит от целей практики


Май, а не подскажете это что?

----------

Пема Дролкар (14.04.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

> Ваши затруднения появились из-за того, что вы считаете чакры некой  реальностью, подобно сердцу или лёгким.


Я тоже очень скептично относился к наличию чакр, которые можно "физически" увидеть, но моя хорошая знакомая, которая преподает йогу, утверждает, что реально видит сердечную чакру у людей во время занятий. Что это, самовнушение, или может с практикой эти чакры и можно увидеть?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я тоже очень скептично относился к наличию чакр, которые можно "физически" увидеть, но моя хорошая знакомая, которая преподает йогу, утверждает, что реально видит сердечную чакру у людей во время занятий. Что это, самовнушение, или может с практикой эти чакры и можно увидеть?


Некоторые люди скептически относятся к приметам. Но используют их, когда собирают грибы, к примеру. Примета - это определенная информационная структура, не связанная прямо с искомым объектом, но основанная на схожих с искомым объектам условиях существования. 

Ум (в частности зрение) интерпретирует множество воспринимаемых (например, зрительных) эффектов с помощью воображения (по этой причине известно не мало оптических фокусов, иллюзий, эффектов восприятия).
Видение чакр - это визуализация умом определенных примет. Феномен таланта художника заключается в том, что он на чистом листе уже видит картину, прежде чем она будет нарисована. Феномен таланта композитора заключается в том, что он слышит нюансы мелодии, прежде чем они будут исполнены. Феномен таланта предпринимателя заключается в том, что он видит коммерческую выгоду, когда она еще не сформирована. Феномен таланта диагноста заключается в том, что он каким-либо образом воображает себе ход естественных процессов и их проявлений и обнаруживает отклонения от них в конкретном организме (или процессе). 

Мы ходим с некоторым ключом и во всем видим отверстия, которые могут быть для этого ключа подходящими. Таков механизм работы ума.
Если Вы не носите никакого ключа, Вы видите мир таким, какой он есть, а не состоящим из замочных скважин (подходящих и не подходящих для Вашего ключа).

----------

AndyZ (13.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Я тоже очень скептично относился к наличию чакр, которые можно "физически" увидеть, но моя хорошая знакомая, которая преподает йогу, утверждает, что реально видит сердечную чакру у людей во время занятий. Что это, самовнушение, или может с практикой эти чакры и можно увидеть?


У меня знакомые грибов съели. Сидят в машине, один журнал смотрит и говорит: О глянь у тёти три сиськи. Все смотрят и впрямь три.  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (14.04.2011), Raudex (14.04.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

> Видение чакр - это визуализация умом определенных примет. Феномен таланта художника заключается в том, что он на чистом листе уже видит картину, прежде чем она будет нарисована.


Спасибо, я тоже подумал о художниках. Читал про Пикассо, так он уже в детстве вместо цифры 7 видел перевернутый нос.

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Май, а не подскажете это что?


Ой, а что-то здесь всё наоборот, правый канал красный, а левый белый. 
Справа белая голова, слева красная, синяя посредине.

----------


## Топпер

> Я тоже очень скептично относился к наличию чакр, которые можно "физически" увидеть, но моя хорошая знакомая, которая преподает йогу, утверждает, что реально видит сердечную чакру у людей во время занятий. Что это, самовнушение, или может с практикой эти чакры и можно увидеть?


Люди чего только не видят. Вот в субботу к нам в цент шаман приходил. А после ночью во сне меня видел. Тоже подумал, что я с ним общаюсь в это время.

----------

Chausov Artem (14.04.2011), Zom (14.04.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

> Люди чего только не видят. Вот в субботу к нам в цент шаман приходил. А после ночью во сне меня видел. Тоже подумал, что я с ним общаюсь в это время.


Я уже не могу с уверенностью сказать, что все это сказки. Я, лично, ничего такого не видел, но и отрицать не буду. Сколько дебатов по поводу прошлых жизней и перерождений даже среди буддистов.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А чакры - это всего лишь метод описания процессов. Например, вас могло бы ввести в сомнение то, что у индусов чакры, а у даосов - меридианы. И они не совпадают. Это просто попытка внятно описать некие процессы.


Меридианы/каналы есть и у даосов, и в индуисткой тантре, и в ваджраяне.
Что до чакр, то их некоторым аналогом у даосов являются дантяни.




> Дантяни - это энергетические центры организма, расположенные вдоль позвоночника, функции и свойства которых во многом напоминает индусские чакры. В различных школах цигуна насчитывается и используется от трёх до пяти дантяней.


А так -- да: работа с этими энергетическими центрами (коих в организме -- без счёта и из коих искушённые практики той или иной традиции выделяют лишь главные) служит, прежде всего, гермонизации тела.
Но гармонизация тела неразрывно связана с гармонизацией ума.

Что касается Тхеравады (бханте, ничего личного!), то она телом, действительно, не занимается, отчего на людей больных она, полагаю, и не рассчитана.

----------

Вазир (14.04.2011), Пема Дролкар (14.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Я уже не могу с уверенностью сказать, что все это сказки. Я, лично, ничего такого не видел, но и отрицать не буду. Сколько дебатов по поводу прошлых жизней и перерождений даже среди буддистов.


 а я и не говорю, что *всё* сказки. Просто в*и*дение тоже нуждается в проверке. И опять же, Будда Готама учил о дхаммах. Дхаммы - параматтхи - абсолютная реальность. А зримое (в т.ч. и умом) - это уже те картинки, которые складываются из дхамм.

----------

AndyZ (13.04.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> а я и не говорю, что *всё* сказки. Просто в*и*дение тоже нуждается в проверке. И опять же, Будда Готама учил о дхаммах. Дхаммы - параматтхи - абсолютная реальность. А зримое (в т.ч. и умом) - это уже те картинки, которые складываются из дхамм.


Бханте, "Дхаммы - параматтхи - абсолютная реальность" это верно для всех традиций Буддизма (да и не только буддизма). Вот только понимание этой истины может быть весьма от нее далекой. Вы же наверняка встречали людей, которые говорят те же самые слова, но имеют в виду совершенно другое. А можно встретить людей, которые ту же мысль облекают в другие слова.

Если дхаммы возникают и исчезают - что же в них абсолютного?

----------

Chausov Artem (14.04.2011), Карма Палджор (15.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Если дхаммы возникают и исчезают - что же в них абсолютного?


абсолютно в них то, что они есть конечная реальность. К возникновению и исчезновению это не имеет отношения.

----------

Chausov Artem (14.04.2011)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Спасибо, я тоже подумал о художниках. Читал про Пикассо, так он уже в детстве вместо цифры 7 видел перевернутый нос.


У Ж Е в детстве!! Вот что значит гений !!  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Май, а не подскажете это что?


О Будды, опять гон начинается.... 
Артем, то что вы приводите есть Вайдурья-онбо, и есть достаточно противоречивая история создания... и охота вам цепляться за мелочи... смотрите шире на предмет... уж пора, не мальчик ...

Дело то в ЦЕЛЯХ практики... вот и особенности будут...

----------

Вазир (14.04.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Я тоже очень скептично относился к наличию чакр, которые можно "физически" увидеть, но моя хорошая знакомая, которая преподает йогу, утверждает, что реально видит сердечную чакру у людей во время занятий. Что это, самовнушение, или может с практикой эти чакры и можно увидеть?


причем разница у людей очень большая.... но хочется отметить, что сердечная чакра - она главная и есть интересные моменты. Например, как происходят перетоки например у аутистов, и появляется осмысленная речь....и красивые движения

----------


## Won Soeng

> абсолютно в них то, что они есть конечная реальность. К возникновению и исчезновению это не имеет отношения.


Хороший ответ. Но что же возникает и исчезает?

----------


## AndyZ

> У Ж Е в детстве!! Вот что значит гений !!


Я выразился неправильно. Суть была в том, что в школе он отказывался видеть в цифре 7  - цифру, а все видел нос.

----------

Кузьмич (14.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Хороший ответ. Но что же возникает и исчезает?


 дхаммы

----------

Юй Кан (13.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Топпер, да, все дхаммы, Будда чакрам не учил, как Вы считаете, но тем не менее мы имеем грубое тело и строение этого тела. То, что мы не признаем того, чего мы напрямую не видим, еще не значит, что этого нет. Мы не видим, например, своих прошлых жизней, но знаем, что они были.

И мы имеем тонкое энергетическое тело и строение этого тела. Все наши энергетические процессы, "ветры", "элементы", "капли" можно наблюдать, если знать, как это делать, и ЧТО ИМЕННО под ними понимать. Наука тоже подтверждает некоторые процессы такого рода. Тибетская медицина успешно лечит людей, используя такого рода опору.

Более того, именно на эти "узлы", тоесть, чакры, в которых сходятся энергетические каналы, можно осознанно и очень успешно воздействовать. И Йогины отлично владеют такими техниками. И таким техникам очень много лет. Если бы они не подтвердили бы свою эффективность, их бы не практиковали. Отрицает это кто-то или нет. Подводимые бывают разные. Для некоторых подводимых на определенном этапе иного метода нет. 

Можно это отрицать, можно принимать. Давайте Вы не будете настаивать на Вашей точке зрения, как исключительно верной и единственной? :Smilie: 

А так, конечно же, все - дхаммы, ну нисколечко не протестую :Smilie:  Упаси нас Три Драгоценности от всяческих холиваров.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ой, а что-то здесь всё наоборот, правый канал красный, а левый белый. 
> Справа белая голова, слева красная, синяя посредине.


Потому, что у тетечек и дядечек боковые каналы расположены зеркально

----------

Сергей Хабаров (14.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дело то в ЦЕЛЯХ практики... вот и особенности будут...


Я правильно Вас понял, сел за практику, сразу чакра нарисовалась?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> К слову сказать, Будда чакрам вообще не учил. Чакры - это более позднее наслоение, возникшее видимо под воздейсвтием индуизма. Будда же говорил о дхаммах.


А еще Будда не учил зубам и как их чистить.  :Smilie:  Бханте, ну вот чего вы местами такой зануда?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А у Бханьте Топпера чакр, вероятно, и нет :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Тогда вопрос, а что же движет наше сознание?

----------


## Won Soeng

> дхаммы


Пожалуй, следовало сразу сформулировать более полный вопрос, чтобы не складывалось ощущение, будто бы я дразню Вас.
Дхаммы возникают и исчезают где?

----------


## Топпер

> Дхаммы возникают и исчезают где?


Это не правомерный вопрос. Они возникают не "где", а "с чем". Совместно с читтой.

----------

Шурик Кириллов (14.04.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Неправомерность в данном случае не очевидна. Можете объяснить?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я тоже очень скептично относился к наличию чакр, которые можно "физически" увидеть, но моя хорошая знакомая, которая преподает йогу, утверждает, что реально видит сердечную чакру у людей во время занятий. Что это, самовнушение, или может с практикой эти чакры и можно увидеть?


Я никогда не была лично на острове Пасхи. Тем не менее такой остров есть, и есть те, кто на нем побывал.

Для понимания энергетического строения тела нужны иного рода "глаза". А диагноз можно поставить через прочтение пульса без всяких грибочков. Может, скажете еще, что наши Учителя нас учат чему-то бесполезному?

Занудно в сотый раз бодаться насчет подходов и традиций. Работа чакр происходит. Тело работает за счет энергии. А иначе оно было бы уже трупом.

Тут, вроде, вопрос был не представителям Тхеравады.

----------


## Топпер

> Неправомерность в данном случае не очевидна. Можете объяснить?


 Потому, что всё, что существует, существует, как 4 параматтхи. Нет ничего кроме дхамм. У дхамм нет дхармина. Ваш же вопрос подразумевает таковой.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, да, все дхаммы, Будда чакрам не учил, как Вы считаете, но тем не менее мы имеем грубое тело и строение этого тела. То, что мы не признаем того, чего мы напрямую не видим, еще не значит, что этого нет. Мы не видим, например, своих прошлых жизней, но знаем, что они были.


Грубое тело - это уже не реальность. Это конструкт на основе нашего восприятия. 



> Более того, именно на эти "узлы", тоесть, чакры, в которых сходятся энергетические каналы, можно осознанно и очень успешно воздействовать.


я с этим и не спорил.



> Можно это отрицать, можно принимать. Давайте Вы не будете настаивать на Вашей точке зрения, как исключительно верной и единственной?


Тем не менее Будда этому не учил. Всякие энергии, чакры, нади и т.п. - это не есть параматтха. Это не истинная реальность. Это констукт. Также, как тело.



> А у Бханьте Топпера чакр, вероятно, и нет


Похоже, что нет. Есть просто набор телесных ощущений и умственных идей, которые условно можно назвать "чакры", а можно "меридианы" или ещё как-то.



> Тогда вопрос, а что же движет наше сознание?


Не понял, *куда* движет?

----------


## Майя П

> Я правильно Вас понял, сел за практику, сразу чакра нарисовалась?


опять тарахтите....вы вообще не поняли.... спрашивайте своего учителя...

----------


## Raudex

> Почему в разных традициях разное количество чакр?


Потому что ребята которые их выдумали не договорились между собой

----------

Natalia A (14.04.2011), Буль (15.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Топпер, а Вы считаете, что Будда не учил *опоре на конструкты* существ с омраченным восприятием? 4 БИ - это конструкт. Да и все Учение Будды - это конктрукт до самого последнего момента, потому что живые существа не способны с их восприятием видеть собственную природу Будды напрямую, и они должны постепенно придти к правильному восприятию через определенные опоры.

Или Вы считаете, что можно достичь нирваны без опоры на конктрукты? Цель стоит - дать правильный конструкт конкретному подводимому, чтобы он избавился от своего искаженного восприятия окружающей реальности. Вам даден ВАШ конструкт. Мне - МОЙ. 

Человеческое тело сходно по строению. Это и Ваш, и мой сходный конструкт. И как бы Вы не протестовали, - Ваше тело похоже на мое, значит, и конструкты, которые Вас привели к результату "человеческое тело". схожи с моими. Грубое и тонкое, мясо-кости, кровь-лимфа, все это у Вас есть. Оно - конструкт, но оно ходит, читает книги и болеет. И поэтому надо этот конструкт воспринимать во всей совокупности и пользоваться им, чтобы достичь Просветления. Если есть грубое тело, почему не может быть и тонкое энергетическое тело? Только потому, что Вы не принимаете такой конструкт? При том, что ученые подтверждают существование энергетических потоков в теле и прочее.

Но Вы точно также можете отрицать у себя существование печени, раз Вы ее напрямую не видите. Ну, а дальше обсуждать этот вопрос не имеет смысла. Для меня чакры и каналы есть, я с ними работаю(с пятью чакрами, по тибетской традиции, линии которой следую) и получаю хороший результат. Для многих моих сотоварищей по Ваджраяне тоже есть. Вы что-то имеете против?

Я также Вас спросила также, ЧТО движет нашим сознанием, а не КУДА.

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011), Майя П (14.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а Вы считаете, что Будда не учил *опоре на конструкты* существ с омраченным восприятием? 4 БИ - это конструкт. Да и все Учение Будды - это конктрукт до самого последнего момента, потому что живые существа не способны с их восприятием видеть собственную природу Будды напрямую, и они должны постепенно придти к правильному восприятию через определенные опоры.


Почему не учил? Из дхамм складывается видимое и слишимое и т.д.
Но всё-таки дхаммы в учении Будды - первичны.



> Или Вы считаете, что можно достичь нирваны без опоры на конктрукты? Цель стоит - дать правильный конструкт конкретному подводимому, чтобы он избавился от своего искаженного восприятия окружающей реальности. Вам даден ВАШ конструкт. Мне - МОЙ. 
> Если есть грубое тело, почему не может быть и тонкое энергетическое тело? Только потому, что Вы не принимаете такой конструкт? При том, что ученые подтверждают существование энергетических потоков в теле и прочее.
> 
> Но Вы точно также можете отрицать у себя существование печени, раз Вы ее напрямую не видите. Ну, а дальше обсуждать этот вопрос не имеет смысла. Для меня чакры и каналы есть, я с ними работаю(с пятью чакрами, по тибетской традиции, линии которой следую) и получаю хороший результат. Для многих моих сотоварищей по Ваджраяне тоже есть. Вы что-то имеете против?


Практически слово в слово христиане также описывают у себя наличие души и духа.



> Я также Вас спросила также, ЧТО движет нашим сознанием, а не КУДА.


Желанием движет жажда к чувственным удовольствиям, жажда к бытию, жажда к не бытию.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Практически слово в слово христиане также описывают у себя наличие души и духа.


Ну и пусть описывают. Возможно, у христиан, чтобы продвигаться по пути, нужно опираться на понятия души и духа.

При чём здесь вообще христиане?

----------

Legba (14.04.2011), Артем Тараненко (14.04.2011), Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Почему не учил? Из дхамм складывается видимое и слишимое и т.д.
> Но всё-таки дхаммы в учении Будды - первичны.


А кто спорит? Но поскольку мы изучаем Дхарму, опираясь на совокупность нашего тела и ума, при этом тело есть уже воплощенный грубый конструкт, как данность в этой жизни, существуют грубые скандхи, которыми мы видим и слышим, то вполне может существовать и такое объяснение, как более тонкое строение тела, которое можно объяснять энергетическими потоками. То, что Вы съедаете, не проходит напрямую в кровь, как питательный элемент, а перерабатывается до выделения энергии, которая способствует вообще пульсированию крови, биению сердца, согреванию организма и прочее. 

А дальше можно собрать объяснения в чакры, а можно не собирать. Даже, если Вы не опираетесь на какую-то систему, о теле вы тоже обязаня заботиться, чтобы поддерживать его в хорошей форме, согласно тому, чему учил Будда.

Если такая система способствует осознанности и здоровью тела и ума, она исключительно ценна и важна. И ум, и тело связаны неразрывно. Можно ум использовать для улучшения здоровья тела, можно тело использовать дла здоровья ума. Обычно все используют и так, и так. Если подводимый получает результат в виде проявлений Мудрости, то, думаю, он вполне может доверять методу, благодаря которому это возможно. 




> Практически слово в слово христиане также описывают у себя наличие души и духа.


 А мы с вами опираемся на одно и то же Учение Будды, при чем тут христиане? Или Вы считаете, что раз я опираюсь на Ваджраяну - я опираюсь не на Будду, и я плохой практик буддизма? И не могу достичь своего Плода?




> Желанием движет жажда к чувственным удовольствиям, жажда к бытию, жажда к не бытию.


Опишите мне, что такое жажда. В смысле конкретных собственных ощущений.

----------


## Майя П

> Топпер, а Вы считаете, что Будда не учил *опоре на конструкты* существ с омраченным восприятием? 4 БИ - это конструкт. Да и все Учение Будды - это конктрукт до самого последнего момента


Пема, имхо, но для некоторых существ слово и собственно понятие  КОНСТРУКТ сложное.... как можно объяснить логарифмы, тем кто не знает таблицу умножения? это неосуществимая задача... даже для Будд

----------


## Топпер

> А кто спорит? Но поскольку мы изучаем Дхарму, опираясь на совокупность нашего тела и ума, при этом тело есть уже воплощенный грубый конструкт, как данность в этой жизни, существуют грубые скандхи, которыми мы видим и слышим, то вполне может существовать и такое объяснение, как более тонкое строение тела,


Это всё будет относится к рупа дхаммам.



> которое можно объяснять энергетическими потоками.


Если вы говорите "энергия", встаёт вопрос о среде распространения этой энергии. О форме, что это: тепловая, электромагнитная, кинетическая или какая то ещё энергия? Что является носителем этой энергии, что - полем распространения? Какими формулами описывается её взаимодействие с веществом? В каких экспериментах, объективно доказывается её существование? и т.д.

Слово "энергия" не объясняет вообще ничего.



> То, что Вы съедаете, не проходит напрямую в кровь, как питательный элемент, а перерабатывается до выделения энергии, которая способствует вообще пульсированию крови, биению сердца, согреванию организма и прочее.


В буддизме это называется "оджа" - питательная сущность ахары. Входит в состав любой рупакалапы. 



> А дальше можно собрать объяснения в чакры, а можно не собирать. Даже, если Вы не опираетесь на какую-то систему, о теле вы тоже обязаня заботиться, чтобы поддерживать его в хорошей форме, согласно тому, чему учил Будда.


О том и речь.



> Если такая система способствует осознанности и здоровью тела и ума, она исключительно ценна и важна.


Также, как скажем и система описания в даосизме. Она посвящена тому же самому.



> Опишите мне, что такое жажда. В смысле конкретных собственных ощущений.


Это отдельный вопрос, выходящий за рамки темы.

----------

Пема Дролкар (14.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Пема, имхо, но для некоторых существ слово и собственно понятие  КОНСТРУКТ сложное.... как можно объяснить логарифмы, тем кто не знает таблицу умножения? это неосуществимая задача... даже для Будд


Майя, о каких логарифмах вы говорите, если вы даже основ учения толком не понимаете?

----------

Raudex (14.04.2011), Буль (15.04.2011), Сергей Ч (14.04.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Майа, о каких логарифмах вы говорите, если вы даже основ учения толком не понимаете?


 :EEK!: 

есть известная быль про правильность написания, короче грамотность....  коротенько смысл...
Дружили два друга, один из них умирает от удушья.... второго судят за удушение.... написал судмедэксперт с орфографическими ошибками, на суде адвокат, придирается к орфографии, и назначают нового эксперта...который произвел эксгумацию и повторное вскрытие (брр...), на этот раз была обнаружена малюсенькая опухоль в районе 4 желудочка, которая дала картину асфиксии. Итог: суд снял все обвинения... 

НАПИШИТЕ правильно хотя бы одно мое имя... и может быть я вам поверю
(рус. яз сколько лет изучают: 7? а буддизм? и где вероятность ошибки больше?)

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Майя, прекратите флудить.

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.04.2011), Буль (15.04.2011), Сергей Ч (14.04.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Майя, прекратите флудить.


вопрос к публике.. почему в буддизме используют много метафор?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это всё будет относится к рупа дхаммам.


 ОК :Smilie: 




> Если вы говорите "энергия", встаёт вопрос о среде распространения этой энергии. О форме, что это: тепловая, электромагнитная, кинетическая или какая то ещё энергия? Что является носителем этой энергии, что - полем распространения? Какими формулами описывается её взаимодействие с веществом? В каких экспериментах, объективно доказывается её существование? и т.д.
> 
> Слово "энергия" не объясняет вообще ничего.


Кому не объясняет? :Smilie:  

Я не зря просила описать Вас ощущение жажды, или пускай, ощущение любви, ну, или выход из концептуального восприятия, допустим. Вы можете описать состояние пробужденности? Каким образом?

Вы можете понять уровень другого подводимого? Каким образом?

Извините, но полагаю ответы на эти вопросы именно в теме.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, имхо, но для некоторых существ слово и собственно понятие  КОНСТРУКТ сложное.... как можно объяснить логарифмы, тем кто не знает таблицу умножения? это неосуществимая задача... даже для Будд


Будды, как раз, умудряются все объяснить :Smilie:  Последовательно и постепенно. Вот только изменить наше восприятие за нас они не способны.

----------


## Майя П

> Будды, как раз, умудряются все объяснить Последовательно и постепенно. Вот только изменить наше восприятие за нас они не способны.


вот-вот именно, но для этого используются разные инструменты.... кому то и башмаком по лбу

----------


## Топпер

> Кому не объясняет?


В общем то никому не объясняют, если с вопросом пристально разбираться. Т.е. на все озвученный выше вопросы, ответа нет. А без них оперировать термином "энергия" несколько необоснованно. Т.к. по факту мы имеем не энергию, а эмоции и психические ощущения. И было бы неправомочно приравнивать их, например, к электричеству.



> Я не зря просила описать Вас ощущение жажды, или пускай, ощущение любви, ну, или выход из концептуального восприятия, допустим.


Жажда, любовь и т.д. - это дхаммы, входящие в списки дхамм. Будда этому учил.



> Вы можете описать состояние пробужденности? Каким образом?


Как состояние лишённое омрачений.



> Вы можете понять уровень другого подводимого? Каким образом?


В некотором смысле могу: по поступкам и речам. Если они не соответствуют буддийским принципам, то говорить о пробуждённости точно нельзя.

----------


## Natalia A

В любой системе можно найти закономерности. Современная наука описывает организм с помощью физических и биохимических процессов, индуизм и буддизм - с помощью чакр. В авраамистических религиях присутствует понятие души (хотя вот не уверена, что корректный пример). Тот же Фрейд выделял 3 слоя психики, а взаимодействиями между ними описывал различные психические процессы. В общем, все об одном - только под разными углами зрения.

----------


## Топпер

> В любой системе можно найти закономерности. Современная наука описывает организм с помощью физических и биохимических процессов, индуизм и буддизм - с помощью чакр. В авраамистических религиях присутствует понятие души (хотя вот не уверена, что корректный пример). Тот же Фрейд выделял 3 слоя психики, а взаимодействиями между ними описывал различные психические процессы. В общем, все об одном - только под разными углами зрения.


Но Будда говорил о дхаммах. Именно дхаммы - истинная реальность.

----------


## Natalia A

> Но Будда говорил о дхаммах. Именно дхаммы - истинная реальность.


 Да я же не спорю. Но кому-то по каким-то причинам понятнее, ближе описание с другой т.з. Пусть.
Что касается энергии, то я все же в этот термин вкладываю физический смысл. Применительно к человеку вполне понимаю переход кинетической энергии в потенциальную при пережевывании. А вот с тонкими энергетическими телами/потоками как-то не очень получается...

----------


## Топпер

О чём и речь.

----------

Raudex (14.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Но Будда говорил о дхаммах. Именно дхаммы - истинная реальность.


Так никто с этим не спорит. вот только кто из нас может похвастаться чистым восприятием? Потому и работаем с относительным, памятуя об абсолютном. Все равно ж аспиринку кушаете, или чай какой, с малиношным вареньем.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Так никто с этим не спорит. вот только кто из нас может похвастаться чистым восприятием? Потому и работаем с относительным, памятуя об абсолютном. Все равно ж аспиринку кушаете, или чай какой, с малиношным вареньем.


Так я, вроде бы и не спорил с тем, что часто методы работы бывают не на уровне дхамм, а на уровне условной истины.

----------


## Буль

> Почему в разных традициях (на сегодня мне известны буддизм и индуизм) у человека разное количество чакр и они не одинакового цвета?


Потому, что это вымысел псевдо-лекарей соответствующих традиций.

----------

Raudex (15.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот те на... %)
Бао, ну зачем так сплеча рубить?

"Есть много, друг Горацио, такого,
что и не сразу в голову придёт..." : )

Изображения чакр -- пособие для визуализаций (и нюансов там, не изображаемых, масса). Потому работать с ними без аутентичного наставника категорически не рекомендуется: чревато.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В общем то никому не объясняют, если с вопросом пристально разбираться. Т.е. на все озвученный выше вопросы, ответа нет. А без них оперировать термином "энергия" несколько необоснованно. Т.к. по факту мы имеем не энергию, а эмоции и психические ощущения. И было бы неправомочно приравнивать их, например, к электричеству.


А кто приравнивает энергию тонкого тела человека к электричеству? :Smilie:  Ну, отвяжемся от термина "энергия". Будем называть это ПРЯМЫМ ПЕРЕЖИВАНИЕМ без концепций, например. Словестное и концептуальное оформление очень громоздко. Поэтому для ПЕРЕЖИВАНИЯ непосредственного состояния любви, жажды или пробужденности слова не подходят. Их можно долго описывать. Но только через описания их не почувствовать.

Словами такое состояние не передать, его можно передать только непосредственным переживанием. И вот, многие искусные методы направлены именно на создание условий для таких вот переживаний. Те, кто накопили такого рода опыт, могут точно знать это друг про друга :Smilie:  без слов.

Это просто другой "язык". Другой уровень передачи. Более рафинированный и объемный. Тоесть, непосредственный внутренний опыт напрямую. Но к нему надо подготовиться через последовательное прохождение этапов Пути. 

Тогда естественно возникает вопрос, есть ли энергетическое строение тела, подобное физическому телу? Или это только бред сумасшедшего? Если это бред, то почему это коллективный бред? :Smilie:  Многие люди ощущают чакры, каналы, поднимают энергии и прочее. Можно ли что-то где-то поднимать, если того, где это поднимать, - нет? А почему тогда тело лечить похожими методами можно, причем разных людей?




> Жажда, любовь и т.д. - это дхаммы, входящие в списки дхамм. Будда этому учил.


 Да. Но меня интересует НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННОЕ ПЕРЕЖИВАНИЕ дхамм, как тут говорили еще, "спонтанное" :Smilie:  Каким местом Вы их переживаете? на уровне ума? А почему тело тоже участвует и все переживание получает такого рода полноту?

Известно, например, что при переживаниии состояния гнева блокируется так называемая нами "сердечная чакра". Она "находится" как раз в центре груди. И люди, которые никакого представления о чакрах не имеют, гневаясь, умирают от сердечного приступа, или еще какого-то затора близлежайших органов. Может заблокироваться дыхание и прочее. 

Пробуждение Вы расцениваете



> Как состояние лишённое омрачений.


 Вот именно, СОСТОЯНИЕ. Прямое переживание. На какой базе?




> В некотором смысле могу: по поступкам и речам. Если они не соответствуют буддийским принципам, то говорить о пробуждённости точно нельзя.


Если кто-то Вам врет, вы ЧУВСТВУЕТЕ? Порой просто ЗНАЕТЕ безошибочно и так четко, что сомнений нет, и даже проверять не надо? Это каким местом Вы чувствуете? Можно, кстати, обойтись без всяких эмоций :Smilie: .
Так вот, разговор о чакрах и энергиях лежит где-то в таких рамках :Smilie:  те, кто занимается чакрами и прочим, четко чувствуют такого рода строение и  следуют таким практикам в силу приемлемости для них такого метода.

----------

Вазир (15.04.2011)

----------


## Вазир

Есть реальные чакры и цвет их и месторасположение абсолютно точно преподносятся в индуизме. В тиб.буддизме различие объясняется оригинальностью методов.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Потому, что это вымысел псевдо-лекарей соответствующих традиций.


Бао, а Вы точно можете распознать псевдо лекарей разных традиций? Вы хоть у одного тибетского врача когда-нибудь лечились?

----------

Дондог (16.04.2011)

----------


## Natalia A

> Известно, например, что при переживаниии состояния гнева блокируется так называемая нами "сердечная чакра". Она "находится" как раз в центре груди. И люди, которые никакого представления о чакрах не имеют, гневаясь, умирают от сердечного приступа, или еще какого-то затора близлежайших органов. Может заблокироваться дыхание и прочее.


Извините, что я опять с современной наукой, но. В случае гнева (или еще какой стрессовой ситуации) в кровь попадает некислое такое количество адреналина. Который уже в свою очередь вызывает повышение артериального давления со всеми вытекающими. Такая вот биохимия. Но можно, конечно, и чакрами объяснить. Тут уж кому как больше нравится.

----------

Буль (15.04.2011), Денис Евгеньев (15.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Извините, что я опять с современной наукой, но. В случае гнева (или еще какой стрессовой ситуации) в кровь попадает некислое такое количество адреналина. Который уже в свою очередь вызывает повышение артериального давления со всеми вытекающими. Такая вот биохимия. Но можно, конечно, и чакрами объяснить. Тут уж кому как больше нравится.


А в тибетской медицине считается, что основной причиной болезней является карма и аффекты :Smilie:  Стресс возникает от чего? От восприятия какой-то ситуации, как страдательной. Возникает беспокоящая эмоция, она и дает толчок адреналину. Тут можно не чакрами все объяснить, а психо-физической совокупностью. Но все равно, у большинства людей блок от гнева  возникает в определенном месте. Не на пятке или в кишечнике.

----------


## Топпер

> А кто приравнивает энергию тонкого тела человека к электричеству? Ну, отвяжемся от термина "энергия". Будем называть это ПРЯМЫМ ПЕРЕЖИВАНИЕМ без концепций, например.


Да, это уже гораздо лучше. Ибо переживания - субъективны, и здесь каждый переживает, как ему нравится. А слово "энергия" подразумевает объективный параметр.



> Словами такое состояние не передать, его можно передать только непосредственным переживанием. И вот, многие искусные методы направлены именно на создание условий для таких вот переживаний. Те, кто накопили такого рода опыт, могут точно знать это друг про друга без слов.


Вообще нужно развивать мудрость для того, чтобы видеть 3 ХС напрямую. И это - главное. Это прекращает сансару.



> Это просто другой "язык". Другой уровень передачи. Более рафинированный и объемный. Тоесть, непосредственный внутренний опыт напрямую. Но к нему надо подготовиться через последовательное прохождение этапов Пути.


У меня за годы общения с буддистами и изучения буддийских положений, выработался большой скепсис по отношению к подобным взглядам. Особенно ко мнению о том, что это "более рафинированный уровень передачи" 



> Тогда естественно возникает вопрос, есть ли энергетическое строение тела, подобное физическому телу?


Опять же, для этого нужно понять, что вы называете термином "энергетическое строение тела". Потому, как есть нама и есть рупа. Ничего другого нет в сансаре.



> Или это только бред сумасшедшего? Если это бред, то почему это коллективный бред? Многие люди ощущают чакры, каналы, поднимают энергии и прочее.


Вы будете смеяться, но я, когда надо, тоже всё это ощущаю. А заодно и энергию ци. Но это всё - просто ощущения, смешанные с представлениями. Любые диттхи - это уже не есть реальность. 



> Да. Но меня интересует НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННОЕ ПЕРЕЖИВАНИЕ дхамм, как тут говорили еще, "спонтанное" Каким местом Вы их переживаете? на уровне ума? А почему тело тоже участвует и все переживание получает такого рода полноту?


Например дхамму "ведана", можно переживать вполне отчётливо в виде приятного, неприятного или нейтрального ощущения. 



> Известно, например, что при переживаниии состояния гнева блокируется так называемая нами "сердечная чакра". Она "находится" как раз в центре груди.


Вам в сообщении выше тоже самое описали с т.з. нейрофизиологии с гармонами и т.п. Методов описания может быть множество. Но важно понимать, что модель - это не реальность.



> Вот именно, СОСТОЯНИЕ. Прямое переживание. На какой базе?


На базе дхамм. Совместно с читтой возникает определённый набор читтасик. Благоприятных, либо не благоприятных. Связанных с тем или иным видом страдания и омрачения, или не связанных.



> Если кто-то Вам врет, вы ЧУВСТВУЕТЕ? Порой просто ЗНАЕТЕ безошибочно и так четко, что сомнений нет, и даже проверять не надо? Это каким местом Вы чувствуете?


Умом. Делая тот или иной логический вывод, я прихожу к тому или иному умозаключению.



> Так вот, разговор о чакрах и энергиях лежит где-то в таких рамках те, кто занимается чакрами и прочим, четко чувствуют такого рода строение и  следуют таким практикам в силу приемлемости для них такого метода.


Да, это низкий уровень. Примерно из той же области, когда Будда говорил о себе "я". Т.е. уровень относительной истины. Иногда это бывает полезным.

----------


## Raudex

> ....Вы хоть у одного тибетского врача когда-нибудь лечились?


А зачем ходить к псевдолекарю? Он ведь угробить может.

----------

Буль (15.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Ну, скажем так: угробить может любой лекарь, что тибетский, что европейский. Если у них квалификация низкая.
Если бы тибетская медицина была столь хороша, как её рекламируют, весь мир готовил бы тибетских докторов на медицинских факультетах. Однако этого не происходит.

----------

Ersh (15.04.2011), Legba (15.04.2011), Буль (15.04.2011)

----------


## Raudex

я о другом: зачем ходить к доктору которого я считаю шарлатаном? Рискнуть собственными членами сугубо что б подтвердить или развеять свои опасения? По-моему глупо.
А что европейский может зарезать это нормально. Самолёт ведь тоже не всегда прибывает в пункт назначения целиком, хотя технически вроде должен бы, крылья есть, мотор жужжит и тд.

----------

Буль (15.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Вот те на... %)
> Бао, ну зачем так сплеча рубить?


Чтоб воду в ступе не толочь.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, а Вы точно можете распознать псевдо лекарей разных традиций?


Я точно могу распознать псевдо-лекарей. Сортировать мошенников по их традициям? Пффф! увольте!




> Вы хоть у одного тибетского врача когда-нибудь лечились?


Благодаря Трём Драгоценностям мне не приходится болеть.

----------


## Буль

> Ой, а что-то здесь всё наоборот, правый канал красный, а левый белый. 
> Справа белая голова, слева красная, синяя посредине.


Сейчас Вам расскажут что синий от красного просто так не понять, нужно посвящения всякие получить, подтвердить, осознать единство левого с правыми, жёлтого с зелёными, ден.знаки сдать (чисто в качестве символа), и ощутить от этого _энергию_...

----------

Raudex (15.04.2011), Шурик Кириллов (15.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Топпер, а Вы считаете, что Будда не учил *опоре на конструкты*


Простите, однако, мою дремучесть: но что такое эти Ваши "конструкты"? Мне это не вполне понятно...

----------


## Natalia A

> Но все равно, у большинства людей блок от гнева  возникает в определенном месте. Не на пятке или в кишечнике.


Было бы странно, если бы субъективные ощущения, возникающие именно в груди вследствие ..., сносили бы куда-то в область пятки в описании другой модели.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Простите, однако, мою дремучесть: но что такое эти Ваши "конструкты"? Мне это не вполне понятно...


 "Конструкт"- слово Топпера, а не мое :Smilie:  К нему и вопросы. По-моему, он имел ввиду концепции.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну, скажем так: угробить может любой лекарь, что тибетский, что европейский. Если у них квалификация низкая.
> Если бы тибетская медицина была столь хороша, как её рекламируют, весь мир готовил бы тибетских докторов на медицинских факультетах. Однако этого не происходит.


Она хороша выборочно. Для тех, для кого она хороша :Smilie: 

Ну, на это можно сказать, что Учение Будды вообще всем бы существам помогло бы, если б они его практиковали, но, этого не происходит. 

Тибетская медицина вообще мало действует, если у человека нет веры в Три Драгоценности и соответствующего усердия в практике. Сама по себе она, без усилий и прилежности больного может и не подействовать. Впрочем, так и любая медицина действует, при условии квалифицированного и понимающего доктора. Кстати, тибетские врачи не подменяют современных докторов. Просто их лекарства "экологически чистые", что на современном фармакологическом фоне, думаю, очень важно. Не раз проверяла на себе- действет не хуже, а побочного эффекта нет.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я точно могу распознать псевдо-лекарей. Сортировать мошенников по их традициям? Пффф! увольте!


 Ну, так Вы Будда :Big Grin:  Ну, вообще-то, доверие к доктору и вера в лечение - необходимый составной элемент любого успешного лечения. Раз уж мы умудрились исследовать вопрос, что нам подходит Учение Будды, как панацея вообще от всех отклонений, то, думаю, и доктора мы уж как-нибудь сможем исследовать.

А тибетские доктора бывают тоже разные, как и любые доктора. Кстати, и больные тоже крайне разные :Smilie:  Некоторые, поскольку страшно здоровы, соответствующего опыта могут и не иметь :Cool:  Тут тоже, как и в любых отношениях, необходим некоторый тандем и взаимнонаправленность, а также хорошая кармическая связь, чтобы что-то зафункционировало.






> Благодаря Трём Драгоценностям мне не приходится болеть.


Сорадуюсь, что пока не болеете.




> Сейчас Вам расскажут что синий от красного просто так не понять, нужно посвящения всякие получить, подтвердить, осознать единство левого с правыми, жёлтого с зелёными, ден.знаки сдать (чисто в качестве символа), и ощутить от этого энергию...


Это такая ирония? :Smilie:  Думаю, это от неведенья - неуважительно относиться КО ВСЕМ тибетским докторам таким образом, а также к Учению о каналах и чакрах. Если это не Ваше, и Вы не имеете соответствующих знаний, это не повод зачеркивать то, что Вы не принимаете. 

Могу Вас заверить, что насильно к тибетскому доктору Вас никто не приведет. А вот если Вы, или не дай Бог, Ваши близкие, особенно дети, серьезно заболеют, а современная медицина от них откажется - вы пойдете и к тибетским докторам, и даже к шарлатанам, и будете добровольно совать денежные знаки и в современную медицину и во все, что Вам даст хоть некоторую надежду. 

Ну, может, вы и Железный Бао. Но у многих людей именно так и происходит. Искренне сострадаю.

Что касается моего общения с тибетской медициной - за 15 лет было очень много полезного. Исследовать качество предложенных услуг в любой области я умею. Можно судить не по надуманным представлениям, а только ПО ПРЯМОМУ ОПЫТУ И ПО РЕЗУЛЬТАТУ.

----------

Дондог (16.04.2011)

----------


## Natalia A

> Она хороша выборочно. Для тех, для кого она хороша
> <...>
>  Сама по себе она, без усилий и прилежности больного может и не подействовать.


Давеча жаловалась одна сотрудница, что у нее компьютер тормозит. После замены только корпуса, "новый компьютер стал работать значительно быстрее". Казалось бы, при чем тут это?  :Smilie: 

Европейские таблетки, кстати, работают вне зависимости от того, веришь ты в них или нет. Причинно-следственная связь, впрочем, тоже есть вне зависимости от веры в нее.

----------

Raudex (15.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чтоб воду в ступе не толочь.


Или чтоб принять рррадикальное участие в пахтании этих вод посредством иссечения их шашкой или плетью? : ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Благодаря Трём Драгоценностям мне не приходится болеть.


Та же медицинская НАУКА ясно и *доказательно* говорит по этому поводу, что дело в генах и здоровом образе жизни, а не в бездоказательно и ненаучно выдуманных кем-то когда-то карме, вере или Прибежище! %)

----------

Иосиф В (15.04.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Да уж, не надо рисковать собственными членами Пусть Вас зарежет европейский доктор, хотя надеюсь, что он умудрится отрезать только лишнее. Видно, карма у Вас такая.


Понимаю, Вы будете шокированы, но вот почему то обычно вылечивает меня евродоктор, дупло в зубе заделывает пломбой, а не энергетичным цы, прыщи прижигает зелёнкой, а не мантрой и геморой лечит свечкой, а не нашёптыванием. Видимо да, камма у меня такая - "еврокарма".

----------

Natalia A (15.04.2011), Буль (15.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Что делают люди, когда врач им говорит, что осталось жить две недели?

Американцы закрывают свой бизнес.
Французы без остановки занимаются любовью.
Русские все пропивают.
Евреи идут к другому врачу...

Вопрос в тему: что делают в этом случае буддисты, вне зависимости от национальности?

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Что делают люди, когда врач им говорит, что осталось жить две недели?
> Вопрос в тему: что делают в этом случае буддисты, вне зависимости от национальности?


Хороший буддист сам знает сколько ему осталось.
Все осознают *непостоянство*.

----------


## Good

> Вопрос в тему: что делают в этом случае буддисты, вне зависимости от национальности?


Продолжают по-прежнему помогать всем живым существам :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Давеча жаловалась одна сотрудница, что у нее компьютер тормозит. После замены только корпуса, "новый компьютер стал работать значительно быстрее". Казалось бы, при чем тут это?


В огороде -- бузина, а в Киеве -- родственники. Казалось бы, что тут при чём? : ))



> Европейские таблетки, кстати, работают вне зависимости от того, веришь ты в них или нет. Причинно-следственная связь, впрочем, тоже есть вне зависимости от веры в нее.


Всяко бывает и с таблетками (включая сюда и плацебо)...
Как по мне, если не рассматривать коматозные состояния, то главное -- желание и сила воли самого больного + его решимость работать над собой и своим умом/образом жизни.
Кроме того, ни одна медицина не может гарантировать полное и абсолютное исцеление при любых проблемах со здоровьем.
Медицина, оказав временную помощь, может лишь дать шанс для изменения своего образа мысли/жизни...

Давно уже понял себе, что любая болезнь -- подсказка: "Ты живёшь неправильно!"
И попадание в стационар (т.е. изоляция от деловой и бытовой круговерти) -- это не столько шанс отдохнуть и расслабиться, сколько возможность спокойно и внимательно осмыслить, чего и в чём именно ты накуролесил по жизни.

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2011)

----------


## Natalia A

> Всяко бывает и с таблетками (включая сюда и плацебо)...


Я все-таки говорю про лекарства, которые прошли клинические испытания, включающие в себя и плацебо, угу  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Продолжают по-прежнему помогать всем живым существам


Почему Вы уверены, что будете при этом в состоянии помогать хоть кому-то, кроме себя?
Если диагноз такой вот суровый и ты ещё хоть чуть дееспособен -- спасай, прежде всего, себя, ценя свою драгоценную человеческую жизнь, чтобы быть в состоянии опять помогать другим (*не болтая об этом* : ).

----------


## Топпер

А если война и нужно прикрывать отступающий отряд своих? Нужно ли жертвовать своей драгоценной жизнью?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если бы тибетская медицина была столь хороша, как её рекламируют, весь мир готовил бы тибетских докторов на медицинских факультетах. Однако этого не происходит.


Бханте, как Вы думаете, выгодно ли в нашем "финансово-ориентированном" мире исследовать простые и дешёвые способы лечения? Да и вообще, правильно ли утверждать что: "если бы буддийские методы работы с негативными эмоциями были бы столь хороши, то весь мир принял их на вооружение"? Я думаю, что нет. Это же можно сказать и в отношении сказанного Вами о тибетской медицине. И то и другое требуют участия со стороны использующего эти средства, поэтому не всё так однозначно.

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, как Вы думаете, выгодно ли в нашем "финансово-ориентированном" мире исследовать простые и дешёвые способы лечения? Да и вообще, правильно ли утверждать что: "если бы буддийские методы работы с негативными эмоциями были бы столь хороши, то весь мир принял их на вооружение"? Я думаю, что нет. Это же можно сказать и в отношении сказанного Вами о тибетской медицине. И то и другое требуют участия со стороны использующего эти средства, поэтому не всё так однозначно.


Конечно всё не столь однозначно. Но объяснять всё "заговором врачей и фармакологов" я бы тоже не стал. 
В Тибете, после возвращения его в лоно родной страны, к китайским докторам европейской медицины, очереди стояли. В т.ч. из монахов и аристократии. Там ведь, нормальной медицины вообще не было до этого.  В частности хирургии. Да и многих иных отраслей.

----------

Natalia A (15.04.2011), Буль (15.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А если война и нужно прикрывать отступающий отряд своих? Нужно ли жертвовать своей драгоценной жизнью?


Речь -- о страшном диагнозе, в мирное время. В ситуации, когда ортодоксальная доказательная медицина уже бессильна...
*Вы, лично (упасите, не желаю такого! но вдруг...) обратитесь к альтернативной медицине, к тем же тибетцам?*
А на войне -- будет видно на войне: кто как себя поведёт и кого будет прикрывать.
В мирное же время бить себя кулаками в грудь, клянясь, что, мол, я... и т.д. -- зачем?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я все-таки говорю про лекарства, которые прошли клинические испытания, включающие в себя и плацебо, угу


Понял, клянусь! И даже оценил "подводку" в стиле Доренко...
А при чём тут Дхарма, чакры и... тибетская медицина? : )

----------


## Топпер

> *Вы, лично (упасите, не желаю такого! но вдруг...) обратитесь к альтернативной медицине, к тем же тибетцам?*


Если нужно будет помирать и традиционная медицина будет уже бессильна, тогда обращусь. терять то всё-равно уже нечего будет.

----------

Raudex (15.04.2011), Буль (15.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2011), Юй Кан (15.04.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Просто их лекарства "экологически чистые"


А как их лекарства в смысле санитарии?

_Волчий зуб кидай в горшок
И драконий гребешок.
Брось в него акулы хрящ,
Хворост заповедных чащ,
Запасенный в холода,
Печень нехристя-жида,
Турка нос, татарский лоб,
Матерью в грязи трущоб
При рожденье, миг спустя,
Удушенное дитя,
Погребенное во рву,
Чтобы обмануть молву.
Эй, кипи, кипи, бурда!
А последнею сюда,
Чтоб бурлила наверху,
Бросим тигра требуху!_

----------


## Буль

> Вопрос в тему: что делают в этом случае буддисты, вне зависимости от национальности?


Буддисты-- такие же люди, и у них тоже есть как национальность, так и другие "людские" атрибуты. "Вне зависимости" от них существуют разве что будды и бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Буль

> Давно уже понял себе, что любая болезнь -- подсказка: "Ты живёшь неправильно!"
> И попадание в стационар (т.е. изоляция от деловой и бытовой круговерти) -- это не столько шанс отдохнуть и расслабиться, сколько возможность спокойно и внимательно осмыслить, чего и в чём именно ты накуролесил по жизни.


Я, в своё время, думал так же, но пришёл к выводу что это во многом не совсем верно. Очень многие причины болезней не зависят от образа жизни. Не хочется их здесь перечислять.

----------


## Буль

> А если война и нужно прикрывать отступающий отряд своих? Нужно ли жертвовать своей драгоценной жизнью?


Жертвовать не нужно. Нужно прикрывать. А там-- как пойдёт. Это не каламбур.

----------

Шурик Кириллов (15.04.2011), Юй Кан (15.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вообще нужно развивать мудрость для того, чтобы видеть 3 ХС напрямую. И это - главное. Это прекращает сансару.


 Полностью согласна :Smilie:  Вот только, думаю, надо на навязывать кому-то то, что подходит нам самим.




> У меня за годы общения с буддистами и изучения буддийских положений, выработался большой скепсис по отношению к подобным взглядам. Особенно ко мнению о том, что это "более рафинированный уровень передачи"


Скепсис возникает от неведенья. Отвечу Вашим


> переживания - субъективны, и здесь каждый переживает, как ему нравится





> Вы будете смеяться, но я, когда надо, тоже всё это ощущаю. А заодно и энергию ци. Но это всё - просто ощущения, смешанные с представлениями. Любые диттхи - это уже не есть реальность.


 


> модель - это не реальность.


А что есть что-то, что на самом деле реально? :Smilie: 




> Делая тот или иной логический вывод, я прихожу к тому или иному умозаключению.


 Ваше мнение об отсутствии чакр и прочее - совершенно идентично мнению, что они есть. Это такой же...конструкт :Smilie: 




> Да, это низкий уровень. Примерно из той же области, когда Будда говорил о себе "я". Т.е. уровень относительной истины. Иногда это бывает полезным.


 А я всегда думала, что высокий уровень нисколько не исключает понимания всех относительных истин с точки зрения пустотности. Когда Будда о себе говорил "я", будучи уже Пробужденным, он делал это для подводимых. ну, и для обыкновенного бытового обозначения собственного тела :Smilie:  Думаю, он запросто мог сказать " я хочу супа" :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если нужно будет помирать и традиционная медицина будет уже бессильна, тогда обращусь. терять то всё-равно уже нечего будет.


Что значит "нужно помирать"? %)
Никогда не нужно, даже когда прикрываешь кого-то!
Задача воина -- не погибнуть со славой или безвестно, а -- сражаться, пока в состоянии...
Сражаться -- в самом общем случае -- с той же смертью.
Потому искать другого врача нет смысла, если уже готов умирать ("нужно помирать").
Нужно стоять и сражаццо, прежде всего -- самому!
Ведь тот или иной врач (таблетки, снадобья...) -- это только локальная помощь.

Осознанно набил это "пламенно", потому как "прохладные" рассуждения почему-то мало кто слышит... : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Буддисты-- такие же люди, и у них тоже есть как национальность, так и другие "людские" атрибуты. "Вне зависимости" от них существуют разве что будды и бодхисаттвы.


Это всё к чему, если у меня, в фоне, речь шла и идёт о том, что "не нужно плевать в чужой колодец", в смысле -- хулить ту же тиб. медицину?



> Я, в своё время, думал так же, но пришёл к выводу что это во многом не совсем верно. Очень многие причины болезней не зависят от образа жизни. Не хочется их здесь перечислять.


Да, но была ведь упомянута ещё и генетика?
Кроме того, позиция "болезнь -- это подсказка для того, чтобы сделать себе выводы на свой счёт" куда *плодотворнее для буддиста*, чем позиция "очень многие причины болезней не зависят от..., а потому буду жить как жил, ничего в себе не меняя".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Это всё к чему, если у меня, в фоне, речь шла и идёт о том, что "не нужно плевать в чужой колодец", в смысле -- хулить ту же тиб. медицину?


Вероятно "фон" не был достаточно выражен.




> Да, но была ведь упомянута ещё и генетика?


И от генетики тоже.




> Кроме того, позиция "болезнь -- это подсказка для того, чтобы сделать себе выводы на свой счёт" куда *плодотворнее для буддиста*, чем позиция "очень многие причины болезней не зависят от..., а потому буду жить как жил, ничего в себе не меняя".


Какого буддиста Вы имеете ввиду?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вероятно "фон" не был достаточно выражен.


Дважды намекнул:




> Вот те на... %)
> Бао, ну зачем так сплеча рубить?





> Или чтоб принять рррадикальное участие в пахтании этих вод посредством иссечения их шашкой или плетью? : ))


А потом уже написал более прямо, несколько даже грубовато...
И если "фоновая" мысль теперь стала понятна, то, наверное, всё хорошо? : )




> И от генетики тоже.


Да это всё в контексте того, о чём речь, -- без разницы...




> Какого буддиста Вы имеете ввиду?


*Любого* (не только буддиста, если уж договаривать), *работающего над собой*, а не ищущего оправданий типа "эта моя болезнь от меня и моего образа мысли/жизни не зависит".
По одной простой причине: *первый выйдет из стационара хотя бы чуть осознав свои омрачения, т.е. более изменившимся внутренне*, а второй -- таким же, каким был касательно омрачений.
Или иначе: *первый принимает на себя (прежде всего -- на себя!) ответственность за свою же болезнь*, а второй к этому не готов.
И даже если человек ошибается : ) касательно причин своей болезни, полагая её проявлением его собственной кармы и/или следствием трёх ядов, всё равно его подход плодотворнее, чем подход того, кто полагает иначе.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если бы тибетская медицина была столь хороша, как её рекламируют, весь мир готовил бы тибетских докторов на медицинских факультетах. Однако этого не происходит.


 "Если бы буддизм реально из себя что-то представлял, то весь мир был бы буддистами." Однако весь мир слушает Бритни Спирс(или кто там щас) и т.д. и т.п.

----------

Кузьмич (16.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

> *Любого* (не только буддиста, если уж договаривать), *работающего над собой*, а не ищущего оправданий типа "эта моя болезнь от меня и моего образа мысли/жизни не зависит".


Я бы не стал брать на себя смелость утверждать что было бы плодотворнее для, как Вы выразились, "любого (не только буддиста, если уж договаривать), работающего над собой". В этом, как я вижу, Вы значительно храбрее меня.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Потому, что это вымысел псевдо-лекарей соответствующих традиций.


 Падмасамбхава знатный псевдалекарь однако, по знатней.Бодхидхармы наверно даже будет? И собственно что вам дает право оскорблять Учителей других буддийских традиций, называя их "псевдолекарями"? статус Администратора?

----------

Дондог (16.04.2011), Кузьмич (16.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Понимаю, Вы будете шокированы, но вот почему то обычно вылечивает меня евродоктор, дупло в зубе заделывает пломбой, а не энергетичным цы, прыщи прижигает зелёнкой, а не мантрой и геморой лечит свечкой, а не нашёптыванием. Видимо да, камма у меня такая - "еврокарма".


Raudex, ну к чему все эти детские фантазии про тибетскую медицину? :Smilie:  Вы бы хоть предварительно узнали, каким образом она функционирует и каким образом осуществляется диагностика и лечение.

Я тоже лечусь у обыкновенного доктора по специализации болячек. Хотя я, как Бао, сама болею редко :Smilie:  Но у меня болеют мои друзья и родные и люди вокруг. и часто приходится им помогать. 

И вообще пользуюсь ВСЕМИ ДОСТУПНЫМИ МНЕ МЕТОДАМИ, если нужно что-то вылечить, не отрицая ни одного. 

Тибетские врачи не используют хирургические инструменты, и отправляют сами к другим специалистам, если какая-то болячка требует современной медицины. Но есть целый ряд недомоганий, которые они лечат намного лучше и щадя наш организм.  Они могут дать классный натуральный антибиотик, могут дать отличное противовоспалительное, поправить общее состояние и даже вылечить кое-кого от рака, и тому масса примеров. 

Тибетские медикаменты прошли проверку веками. Им можно доверять. Вы уж не рассказывайте мне про современную российскую фармакопею, этот вопрос хорошо мной изучен, когда тебе прописывают пару взаимоисключающих препаратов, чтоб дядя доктор мог бы получить комиссионные на базе. По моим наблюдениям, тебя стимулируют купить как можно больше лекарств. Некоторые из них обладают непредсказуемым побочным эффектом и недостаточно исследованы. А уж такого самолечения не существует вообще нигде. В Европе все лекарства, кроме кремов и витаминов, лежат в закрытых шкафчиках, пожалуйте рецепт.

Нет уж, спасибо. Хотя в России есть и масса добросовестных врачей.

А вообще надо хорошо чувстовать свое тело, знать, что тебе конкретно полезно и стараться поддерживать гармонию. И лекарств пить как можно меньше, занимаясь профилактикой - кто тут поспорит? :Smilie:  Я пью раз в месяц тибетский ринчен, и чувствую себя отлично. И это мое личное дело. Кто не хочет, пусть не пьет.
http://manla.ru/shop/rinchen/

И вообще тибетские врачи неразрывно связаны с Дхармой и являются буддистами с нравственными нормами и подходом. Ну, конечно, надо узнать репутацию доктора. Но хорошие врачи всем известны. Ну почему не взять на наше вооружение ВСЕ ПОЛЕЗНОЕ, без глупых стереотипов?

http://savetibet.ru/2006/06/17/print...,medicine.html

----------

Keiko (15.04.2011), Дондог (16.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А че, мы тут уже не про чакры бодаемся? :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

> А че, мы тут уже не про чакры бодаемся?


Тенденция,однако :Wink:

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.04.2011)

----------


## Aion

> А че, мы тут уже не про чакры бодаемся?


 Дык за чакры могут и забанить лехко. А обсуждение (облажание) лженаучной тибетской медицины - вполне достойное буддиста занятие.  :Cool:

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.04.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Но есть целый ряд недомоганий, которые они лечат намного лучше и щадя наш организм.


Например?




> Они могут дать классный натуральный антибиотик


Например?




> могут дать отличное противовоспалительное


Например?




> поправить общее состояние


трудно понять о чём Вы...




> и даже вылечить кое-кого от рака, и тому масса примеров.


"Кое-кого"-- это не "масса примеров", согласитесь.





> Тибетские медикаменты прошли проверку веками. Им можно доверять.


Кем и как проводились эти проверки?




> Вы уж не рассказывайте мне про современную российскую фармакопею, этот вопрос хорошо мной изучен, когда тебе прописывают пару взаимоисключающих препаратов, чтоб дядя доктор мог бы получить комиссионные на базе.


Фармакопея-- это наука о составе лекарств. Она не имеет никакого отношения к рекомендациям врача по их применению. Это к пониманию того, насколько "хорошо" изучен Вами этот вопрос.

----------

Natalia A (15.04.2011), Raudex (16.04.2011)

----------


## Natalia A

> А уж такого самолечения не существует вообще нигде. В Европе все лекарства, кроме кремов и витаминов, лежат в закрытых шкафчиках, пожалуйте рецепт.


 Ну так это проблема не фармокологической отрасли, а проблема в головах у конкретных людей. Они точно так же "лечатся" доступной святой водой, одуванчиками, собранными вдоль магистралей, и еще не пойми чем. Медицина-то тут при чем?

----------

Raudex (16.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Я тоже очень скептично относился к наличию чакр, которые можно "физически" увидеть, но моя хорошая знакомая, которая преподает йогу, утверждает, что реально видит сердечную чакру у людей во время занятий.


Ну так ваш скепсис про чакры надеюсь, развеялся, надеюсь, при помощи знакомой-то?

Еще, пожалуйста, поинтересутесь у нее: вот, вайбхашики и прасангики утверждают, что обет есть тонкая рупа, пребывающая в области серд. чакры. 
И как нам теперь обрести уверенность, что знакомая не путает тонкую рупу обета с серд. чакрой, например?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Они точно так же "лечатся" ... одуванчиками, собранными вдоль магистралей,


 Следует запастись одуванами. А то скоро все на электромобили пересядут, из одуванов "энергия" и уйдет.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бао, пойдемте со мной к тибетскому врачу? :Smilie:  Например :Smilie:  вы зададите ему все волнующие Вас вопросы. Например. И таким образом составите точку зрения на основе прямого опыта. Например.

Ну, можете почитать что-то по тибетской медицине. Для того, чтобы что-то отрицать, надо знать, что именно вы отрицаете :Smilie: 
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/tibetmed/





> Фармакопея-- это наука о составе лекарств. Она не имеет никакого отношения к рекомендациям врача по их применению. Это к пониманию того, насколько "хорошо" изучен Вами этот вопрос


Да что Вы? :Smilie:  А я наивно предполагала, что врач должен быть в курсе всех новшеств и не новшеств фармакопеи, чтобы давать свои рекомендации по применению лекарств. Ну впредь буду употреблять "фармакология" :Smilie:  Если не годится, "фармацевтическая промышленность".

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта ввиду оффтопика и холивара

----------

